# How to butcher a deer



## Toad sticker (May 12, 2002)

I wrote an article and also did a pictoral this is a link to my blog where I have the links all in one spot.

http://thepreparedchristian.blogspot.com/2009/11/article-on-how-to-butcher-deer.html

TS


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Great tutorial, Randy. Skinning method looks good. Difference that we do is use a hacksaw and cut the front and back legs off at the knees before hanging. Using the rafters of a garage for hanging, lower hind legs would be in the way. Same for the head which joins the lower legs before hauling it up by the pulleys. We also keep a roll of paper towels handy to wipe off any hairs. (Burning them would still leave the residue on the meat.) And definitely agree that the time to skin a deer is when it's still fresh.

For cutting the meat, another good job. But we learned long ago to not cut the steaks until ready to fry them. No problem if they are going to be used within a few weeks but the longer they are in the freezer, the quicker they begin to lose their freshness. We look at each large chunk of meat as dual-purpose, roast or steak. If roast is on the menu, it's used as is. If it's time for steak, it's barely thawed and then sliced. Invariably, a big chunk is going to find its way to the bottom of the freezer and be found 3 or 4 years later and looking an ugly gray color. Trim off about Â¼" for the cat or dog and it's a fresh-looking venison roast or super steaks.

Didn't see a picture of the rib cage after it's finished but it should be such that a crow will almost starve looking for a meal off it. The meat and fat are layered but the fat is fairly sweet. (Think beef ribs and how good they taste.) All of the rib trimming goes into the ground meat lug to be added to lean trimmings during grinding. When my son and I team up on cutting up a deer, we cut it in two and he takes the back half while I take the front. Takes me a little longer with a thin filleting knife but there's only bare bones when I'm done. 

Martin


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I always start out by twisting and breaking the Front Legs at the Joint,then finish cutting off with a knife.Same with the head when I get the Skin down there,give it a twist hit it with the Palm of my Hand it Pops right off.Then I debone it on the Deer.

Alot of our meat is being Canned this year and I've started leaving the meat on the Ribs and cutting them off,slow cooking and putting the BBQ Sauce to them.

Going to do this with four deer then take two and make Jerky and Summer Sausage.

big rockpile


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I go along with Martin. When I'm done with the deer their just ain't much left for the scavengers to gnaw on. I trim all the meat between each rib and throw them in my sausage pile. I make breakfast sausage, polish sausage, italian sausage, and summer sausage. All out of the trimmings off the ribs, belly, and neck meat. I use the backstrap and hindquarters for steaks or jerky.


----------



## ponyboy123 (Jun 5, 2006)

Great article toad sticker. I have been considering processing my own deer this year instead of sending it off to the butcher. I think this article has sold me on the idea. Thanks


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

ponyboy123 said:


> Great article toad sticker. I have been considering processing my own deer this year instead of sending it off to the butcher. I think this article has sold me on the idea. Thanks


You really can't go wrong unless you try to. After removing skin, you've got meat and bones left. Next is to separate the two. If knife can't cut it, must be bones. There is no cut that is a mistake. If a piece is boneless and will fit in your mouth when cooked, that is sufficient. Cooking method is optional. In time you might find that your freezers are about full and a 200# old field-dressed buck suddenly is for you to process. Can't go wrong with 150# of ground venison!

Martin


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

tag for later reading!


----------



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

Copied these pics that were posted in another forum which is not so family friendly. I take no credit for the pics, they were posted by a friend of mine. 

First, use a winch with remote control on the 4 wheeler 











Here's how to attach the winch cable. Get the hide started then place a small stone in the hide and wrap a rope around it then hook onto it with the winch cable.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Enjoyed reading your deer butchering tutorial. Do you tan your hides? Might make for a good future article for your blog...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

for gutting i find placing the tip of th knife on the sternum blade up and pointing twards the head i push forward this can't go in further than the hide no chance of getting the gut , then turn the knife twards the back of the deer in work tward the inside of a leg then starting back at the sturnum and working tward the inside of the other leg 

then i work it back from the inside of the legs to the anus but don't cut that yet 

with the elongated diamond shaped peice of hide pulled back over the tail i am free to get the gut outto a side then i take a small folding camp saw and carfully cut the pelvis almost all the way thru being carfull not to get the bladder , ten step on the insides of the knees and it splits open while held open guide the last of the intestin out then sliping the knife behind the intact anus make the cut to free the diamond of hide with anus and genitals attached if a buck and leave it with the gut pile 

thats it , it may sound complicated but i can do it so fast now i gut a deer from the time i have the gloves on to finish in 5 minutes when your hunting in a large group eveyone wants to get moving to that next drive an get their deer.


----------

